# Petit problème...



## Lola_67 (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème avec mon appstore de mon iPod touch : j'ai tapé deux fois un mauvais mot de passe et maintenant je ne peux plus du tout l'utiliser! Je ne voit plus rien que ce soit dans les sélections , dans les classements , nul part et je ne peut plus téléchargé d'applications!
Comment faire pour faire remarcher mon appstrore ? 
Merci .


----------



## Lauange (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

C'est ici que tu dois te rendre : https://iforgot.apple.com/password/verify/appleid?language=FR-FR


----------

